# Syrian hamsters Essex



## xkimxo

*Location:* Rainham/Essex
*Kind of hamster:* Syrian female
*Hamster age:* approx 6 months
*Name:* Dora
*Reason they were abandoned?* Previous owner bought her for his 4 year old son and then decided he didnt want her.
*Any health problems/special needs?* none
*Any behavioral problems?* Dora is still a little nervous of people and when picked up can randomly jump but is friendly.
*Type of household hamster would best be suited to*: Someone who will be patient with her, i have no doubt she will be a super loving girl when she gets to know you.
*For more information send PM on forum?* yes

Dora is a sweet girl and is up an awful lot so is very fun to watch, she does however destroy anything material so ive given up on giving her hammocks or soft hanging houses 



















*Location:* Rainham/Essex
*Kind of hamster:* Syrian male
*Hamster age:* approx 10 months
*Name:* Fatboy (previous owner named him despite the fact he isnt a huge ham)
*Reason they were abandoned?* Previous owner bought him for her daughter who lost interest.
*Any health problems/special needs?* none
*Any behavioral problems?* none
*Type of household hamster would best be suited to*: Any
*For more information send PM on forum?* yes

Fatboy is a lovely guy, once out of the cage hes super friendly and loves the attention, he was a little jumpy at first though. The pics also dont do him justice as hes beautifully coloured hes dark and then fades into a cinnamon kind of colour on his bum 


























- after he destroyed his hanging home
*
The next 3 hams i got from the same lady, i beleive they are all ex breeding hamsters but previous owner didnt wish to share much about them except their ages. They are available to reserve but not ready for new homes until 21 days to ensure they arent pregnant.*

*Location:* Rainham/Essex
*Kind of hamster:* Syrian female
*Hamster age:* approx 9 months
*Name:* Darla
*Reason they were abandoned?* Previous owner did not want her
*Any health problems/special needs?* All her nipples are fully exposed so believe she had a recent litter or is pregnant, if its the latter she will stay with me until further notice. Shes also a very big girl and overweight but she came in a small cage with nothing to do in it. Now she has a large cage with a big wheel so hopefully will slim down.
*Any behavioral problems?* none
*Type of household hamster would best be suited to*: Any
*For more information send PM on forum?* yes

Darla is a mega friendly girl, a real squish , she would make a fantastic pet for anyone. She is very large though so will need appropriate cage/ toys/house etc to accomodate her size.



















*Location:* Rainham/Essex
*Kind of hamster:* Syrian female
*Hamster age:* approx 5 months
*Name:* Nova
*Reason they were abandoned?* Previous owner did not want her
*Any health problems/special needs?* All her nipples are fully exposed so believe she had a recent litter or is pregnant, if its the latter she will stay with me until further notice. Shes also a large girl and overweight but she came in a small cage with nothing to do in it. Now she has a large cage with a big wheel so hopefully will slim down.
*Any behavioral problems?* A little nervous of people and noises but once out of the cage very friendly.
*Type of household hamster would best be suited to*: Someone who will be patient with her as she is a little nervous.
*For more information send PM on forum?* yes

Nova is one of the prettiest coloured hams ive ever seen. Despite being a bit shy at first shes happy out of the cage and enjoys exploring.



















*Location:* Rainham/Essex
*Kind of hamster:* Syrian female
*Hamster age:* approx 5 months
*Name:* Charm
*Reason they were abandoned?* Previous owner did not want her
*Any health problems/special needs?* All her nipples are fully exposed so believe she had a recent litter or is pregnant, if its the latter she will stay with me until further notice.
*Any behavioral problems?* A little nervous of people and noises but once out of the cage very friendly.
*Type of household hamster would best be suited to*: Any
*For more information send PM on forum?* yes

Charm is a lovely friendly girl, she can take a while to come onto your hand but once out of the cage is happy and likes to explore or sit being stroked.










For anyone that isnt familiar with my posts i am not an official rescue, i take in unwanted furries from free sites in the hope to get them into good new homes where they are appreciated. I am in Rainham, Essex but im more than happy to travel a certain distance to get an animal into the right home, please ask even if you think you may be too far away  Also if you have any questions, wish to see more pics or where they are housed please ask.


----------



## Guest

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Fatboy is gorgeous :001_tt1: I love sables :001_wub:


----------



## xkimxo

He is lovely  thank you for telling me his colour too, I was looking on a varieties website but wasn't 100% sure. I'd never seen a ham with a different colour rump like that before (there is actually a line where he charges colour that doesn't show up in the pic).


----------



## Guest

xkimxo said:


> He is lovely  thank you for telling me his colour too, I was looking on a varieties website but wasn't 100% sure. I'd never seen a ham with a different colour rump like that before (there is actually a line where he charges colour that doesn't show up in the pic).


My Bear is the same colour, but he is a banded sable 

Oh I wish I had some extra cages, I would take him at the very least but I only have a ZZ1 spare :nonod:


----------



## xkimxo

B3rnie said:


> My Bear is the same colour, but he is a banded sable
> 
> Oh I wish I had some extra cages, I would take him at the very least but I only have a ZZ1 spare :nonod:


Aww he sounds super cute, im not sure ive seen a pic of him, i do remember a pic of just his face if it is you im thinking of . I have a right hamster villiage going on at the moment, my dining table will most probably never be used for dining again 

I do though have a little russian girl called Lula that may be coming up for adoption soon (not one of my 2 russians they are permies here ). Not 100% sure on her yet as shes so damn cute but as always im torn with the am i being selfish, can i offer her everything she needs dilema etc when i know someone else out there can give her more time that isnt on a rota.


----------



## Guest

xkimxo said:


> Aww he sounds super cute, im not sure ive seen a pic of him, i do remember a pic of just his face if it is you im thinking of . I have a right hamster villiage going on at the moment, my dining table will most probably never be used for dining again
> 
> I do though have a little russian girl called Lula that may be coming up for adoption soon (not one of my 2 russians they are permies here ). Not 100% sure on her yet as shes so damn cute but as always im torn with the am i being selfish, can i offer her everything she needs dilema etc when i know someone else out there can give her more time that isnt on a rota.


This is Bear:









Well we will see when you come up for a visit soon  How is the bonding going?

(Sorry to highjack the thread )


----------



## xkimxo

Aww bless him 

Bondings are going ok, Bert and Ernie the newest ones (didnt steal bewitcheds rats names, previous owner named them and i havnt changed them yet) are not really having any of it. Nothing major so far but after the seriously bad intro to Buzz and Mowgli i think thats made them a little wary of rats now , The other 4 are doing pretty well, the older ones arent too fussed about anything. Ill try get some pics later for you. Feel free to hijack my threads anytime, i could go on about rats, hams etc for agesss .


----------



## sully

All Beautiful!


----------



## vet-2-b

If only I was closer, there all beautiful


----------



## xkimxo

Nova is reserved


----------



## sully

Sqeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xkimxo

Darla is reserved


----------



## sully

B3rnie said:


> Oh I wish I had some extra cages,


Ebay!!


----------



## sully

xkimxo said:


> Darla is reserved


Anyone we know?


----------



## Guest

sully said:


> Ebay!!


The only problem with that is every available space already has a cage in it :lol:
Also after the 21st of Feb I think I've had enough fluffs from Kim for the time being


----------



## emzybabe

lots of squishees 

 Darla looks like a young guinea pig stretched out like that and Novas markings are husky like


----------



## xkimxo

sully said:


> Anyone we know?


A very lovely lady that msgd me through HC 



B3rnie said:


> The only problem with that is every available space already has a cage in it :lol:
> Also after the 21st of Feb I think I've had enough fluffs from Kim for the time being


Haha so you say until the next little face comes along  just a few weeks ago I was saying no more and then came hammies. I haven't been on any free ad sites for about 5 days - its killing me!


----------



## Guest

xkimxo said:


> A very lovely lady that msgd me through HC
> 
> Haha so you say until the next little face comes along  just a few weeks ago I was saying no more and then came hammies. I haven't been on any free ad sites for about 5 days - its killing me!


Actually if I remember right, I've said that the last two times you have visited :lol:


----------



## sully

B3rnie said:


> The only problem with that is every available space already has a cage in it :lol:
> Also after the 21st of Feb I think I've had enough fluffs from Kim for the time being


B3rnie, are you getting Darla? Shes like my Pearl and Charm is like my Willow! I got Beau Jangles 2 days ago, and when i get Nova that will be my limit, and will be 5 rescues in 4 months, i say that BUT Fatface does keep winking at me everytime i look at his face and Binks says he is the only male and needs a bloke to chat to!  
Re ebay..i keep looking allover......i desperately want two Duna multy's to buy.


----------



## Guest

sully said:


> B3rnie, are you getting Darla? Shes like my Pearl and Charm is like my Willow! I got Beau Jangles 2 days ago, and when i get Nova that will be my limit, and will be 5 rescues in 4 months, i say that BUT Fatface does keep winking at me everytime i look at his face and Binks says he is the only male and needs a bloke to chat to!
> Re ebay..i keep looking allover......i desperately want two Duna multy's to buy.


No, I'm afraid not. No hammies on this run


----------



## Guest

Just thought I'd add that I doubt you will bw able to get hold of a muti, they seem to be like hens teeth at the moment, I have a mini I could sell but these are too small for most things IMO.
Have you thought about a zoozone 1 at all?


----------



## sully

I like zz apart from the fact you have to mesh them. Willow is in duna multy and Pearl is in ferplast mary, Baby beau is in a montagna and little old chinese boy Binks is in a rody, getting another rescue so wantto get 2 cages, one for new girl and one for Beau. Did like the simba rif but not very good reviews on it?


----------



## xkimxo

Charm is now reserved 

Darla is now available again as the person who was going to home her stopped all communication when it was time to collect her  

Dora is also still looking for he forever home and unfortunatly Fatboy is missing, he escaped from his cage and I've been unable to find him, Im hoping he will find his way back to his cage during the night.

Nova is now settling into her new home with the lovely new name Tilly Mint


----------



## sully

xkimxo said:


> Charm is now reserved Darla is now available again as the person who was going to home her stopped all communication when it was time to collect her  Dora is also still looking for he forever home and unfortunatly Fatboy is missing, he escaped from his cage and I've been unable to find him, Im hoping he will find his way back to his cage during the night.Nova is now settling into her new home with the lovely new name Tilly Mint


Oh im so sorry Fatboy is missing, any sign of him yet? I hope you find him soon! Tilly is settled in fine,you would think she had been here forever! Sorry about Darla, shame hamsters cant be kept together else i would have them all.... hope they all find their new homes soon!


----------



## xkimxo

sully said:


> Oh im so sorry Fatboy is missing, any sign of him yet? I hope you find him soon! Tilly is settled in fine,you would think she had been here forever! Sorry about Darla, shame hamsters cant be kept together else i would have them all.... hope they all find their new homes soon!


Absolutly no sign  food and water left out has been untouched and he hasn't been back in his cage. There's not many place he could've gone either, there arent any holes in the skirting or anything and I've checked anywhere he may have fallen into and got stuck. I'm hoping one of the dogs hasn't had him. Boston killed and tried to eat a bird once 

Good news about Tilly though  hopefully Darla will find a home soon and poor Dora who has had no interest.


----------



## emzybabe

eek any sign of him?


----------



## xkimxo

Absolutly nothing  I honestly don't know where he has got too, I've shone a torch under the sofas against the wall but think I'm going to get the OH to pull them out carefully later and check underneath incase he has chewed his way into one.


----------



## sully

I had a really bad allergic reaction to the sack of Megazorb,was so poorly i didnt do hammy anythings, thought Beau was asleep so left her, the next day i opened her cage and she wasnt there, so could have been gone from night before.I looked everywhere but nothing, so moved her cage to where i thought she might be and put a bucket trap in lounge off kitchen.Had a dream i found her and suddenly woke up at 3-15 and saw she was in the bucket/container, boy was i pleased, she is now back in small cage that i didnt mesh, as she squeezed out of a mesh hole????! Any news on fatface?


----------



## sully

Posted these couple on the other thread too. Heres Tilly-Mint!


----------



## xkimxo

Hey only just seen this i haven't been on here very much recently, I've been really busy and still not feeling 100% so it's making me feel stressed when usually I'm really organised. Sorry I didn't reply to your msg either, I didn't read it until this morning and then became distracted.

Tilly mint is looking beautiful  I also finally found Fatboy! Long story short he got upstairs somehow and was living under my bed!


----------



## sully

Thats brilliant you found fatface!!!! Tilly is a lovely girl! Im still not right either and you know why i get stressed, so you get better and dont worry! x


----------



## niki87

sully said:


> Thats brilliant you found fatface!!!! Tilly is a lovely girl! Im still not right either and you know why i get stressed, so you get better and dont worry! x


Am sorry if that was a typo...but you calling Fatboy "Fatface" has got me proper giggly!!! I actually can't stop!!!

Am so glad you found him hun!!!

Btw...if...on the offchance you manage to rehome up north...I am coming down to Harlow/Stevenage this weekend...Sat-Sun...so can help with transport. I know I should have offered earlier though...but on the off-chance


----------



## xkimxo

:thumbup1:


niki87 said:


> Am sorry if that was a typo...but you calling Fatboy "Fatface" has got me proper giggly!!! I actually can't stop!!!
> 
> Am so glad you found him hun!!!
> 
> Btw...if...on the offchance you manage to rehome up north...I am coming down to Harlow/Stevenage this weekend...Sat-Sun...so can help with transport. I know I should have offered earlier though...but on the off-chance


Aww thanks for that offer  so if anyone reads this it's possible to rehome a bit further.x


----------



## sully

niki87 said:


> Am sorry if that was a typo...but you calling Fatboy "Fatface" has got me proper giggly!!! I actually can't stop!!


Thats funny.........Sorry must have got muddled, i think because the picture i see in my mind when i think of him is his face sticking out of the hole. Apologies to Fatboy! 

Kim, whos left now?


----------



## xkimxo

sully said:


> Sorry must have got muddled, i think because the picture i see in my mind when i think of him is his face sticking out of the hole. Apologies to Fatboy!
> 
> Kim, whos left now?


I still have Darla, Dora and Fatboy. 2 have had a bit of interest but nothing that's gone anywhere . I'm going to do update pics soon.


----------



## Guest

xkimxo said:


> I still have Darla, Dora and Fatboy. 2 have had a bit of interest but nothing that's gone anywhere . I'm going to do update pics soon.


Hmmm.................................

Let me do a bit of thinking and organising...................................


----------



## sully

B3rnie said:


> Hmmm.................................
> 
> Let me do a bit of thinking and organising...................................


I was just thinking the same, but at the moment i am going round in circles :crazy: over and over making sure their cages are safe when ive taken them out or opened their cages to make sure they are all in there after Beau's two escapes from two different cages. There should be a little emoticon for paranoid.


----------



## sully

niki87 said:


> Btw...if...on the offchance you manage to rehome up north...I am coming down to Harlow/Stevenage this weekend...Sat-Sun...so can help with transport. I know I should have offered earlier though...but on the off-chance


Any updates?


----------



## Wendy Denny

Do you still have any of the Syrian hamsters left?


----------



## Wendy Denny

Hello I live in Essex and just enquiring about your hamsters. Do you have any left and if so what age are they?


----------



## sully

B3rnie said:


> Just thought I'd add that I doubt you will bw able to get hold of a muti, they seem to be like hens teeth at the moment, I have a mini I could sell but these are too small for most things IMO.
> Have you thought about a zoozone 1 at all?


Sorry meant to rreply to this and forgot....I have a roddy rabbit for Tilly and hate that it is meshed............updated > Pleased to say i got a second multy duna, so Willow and Beau now have one each!


----------



## sully

Many hamsters and home changes later, here is a picture of Tilly's ( aka xkimxo Nova rescue) tank the last two changes, the toadstool ones taken today.


----------



## zany_toon

Awww!! Now that is one very happy story and one very pleased looking hamster  Those toys are excellent


----------



## sully

deleted,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

